# Riding In The Pig Mud Mania!!! Saturday, March 3, 2012



## WildHogRiders (Jul 21, 2011)

This is Wild Hog Riding Clubs first special event of 2012. Everyone come on out and take advantage of all the water and mud that we have this time of year!! We will meet up at The Boars Nest at 12:00. 15 dollars per person. Food and soft drink included while they last. Everyone is welcome to invite as many people as you want. YOU DO NOT WANT TO MISS THIS EVENT!!
Saturday, March 3, 2012 just outside of Millry, AL 
Time 12:00pm until 10:00pm
https://www.facebook.com/events/183343141763806/
If you need additional information send me a private message or look me up on facebook @ Wild Hog ATV Riders.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Any other MIMB guys gonna be there?




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## WildHogRiders (Jul 21, 2011)

*Wild Hog Riding Club*

Check out our videos of the Wild Hog Riding Club.

www.youtube.com/tateknives


----------

